# kefir help needed



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

My daughter was able to get some kefir grains for me, the first few weeks they were fine, now it seems to have a different odor, not real bad and a different consistency. Is this normal? Is there another thread some where that had kefir info? 
thanks, I have been away for quite a time as we started milking and have been way too busy. Pam


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

I've had kefir going for several years and I've experienced that same thing when we used raw milk. I think the natural bacteria present in the milk eventually compete with the culture and change it. I didn't like the change so we switched back to using pasteurized milk for the kefir although we drink raw milk (cow and goat) normally.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

ahhh, maybe that is it, I was using our raw milk from the bulk tank, I will try it with some that my dil pasteurizes for the babies. 
Do you think the grains I have will be alright to try using, or should I get new ones??
thank you for your answer.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Kefir grains are pretty resilient, so I imagine they will recover. It might take a couple of milk changes for you to see a difference.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Ours recovered fine after we stopped the raw milk.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Kefir grains are very resilient, although at times I have heard there are issues using them with raw milk. This said, I have had folks put them into raw goats milk and raw cows milk with no issues. It might very well be bacteria although not bad for you in the raw milk may be affecting the kefir grains. For kefir grains to recover from a big change like that it does take a few milk rotations. I was the one with the Kefir thread and guide plus recipes.  I have taken Kefir even on camping trips keeping them happy in my cooler across country. Happy little critters!


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for your input, I will not give up on the grains I have and do a few batches with the pasteurized milk. Pam


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Romy, where is that thread? The grains I got from you are still going strong and I am looking for more recipes that I know will turn out well.

Thanks.

PS how is your sourdough doing?


----------

